# Slightly cold feet and cold nose



## Tori Marisa (Apr 17, 2017)

It?s been getting colder. But I?ve been turning on the space heater at night. I plan on getting one that has a digital temperature. It was a little chilly in my room. I got him out of his cage and his feet were kinda cold and his nose is freezing. I have a vet appointment. But I?m freaking out that he?s hurt or something from getting chilly.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Is his belly at least warm? I'd warm him up anyways by holding him for a little while, never put in water when they feel cold. 
Sometimes my boy's feet feel a little cold when I pick him up after weighing him in a plastic bowl in my kitchen or sometimes when he's in his play penn, so I guess it's the surfaces are a little cold... What do you use to line your cage/bedding? Maybe you need to add more bedding or if using fleece add additional fleece strips, blankets so he can make more of a nest and use a fleece hide like a snuggle sack. If he liner dives and sleeps on the base of the cage, maybe this is too cold, causing his feet to feel cold? 
Do you use a thermometer in his cage, what temp is his cage when he feels like this? I'd suggest bumping up the heat temperature. Are you able to get a CHE for his cage as well? He'll need heat during the days as well during these colder months. It's getting colder here too and my CHE is always turning on now to maintain his cage temp.


----------



## Tori Marisa (Apr 17, 2017)

His belly wasn?t really cold or anything kinda room temp. I use aspen bedding. I usually put more ham I need too so he can burrow. I don?t have a thermometer by I did bump up the heat. Today I heckled hai feet and hey arnt cold.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

A thermometer really is a cage essential. The temperature in a room easily fluctuates and you can only really know the exact temp by using a thermometer, which has a temperature gauge you hang inside the cage (I glance at my boy's one everytime I walk past his cage lol). Most people use reptile cage ones and they're pretty cheap on Amazon. Since hedgehogs are sensitive to change in temps it can take only a few degrees difference to trigger a hibernation attempt, some hedgies are more sensitive than others and if you're room is generally chilly, I'd definitely purchase one to be on the safer side.

How did your vet visit go? Hope he's ok and it wasn't a hibernation attempt. Just keep a closer eye on him as once they attempt, they are prone to do it again soon after...


----------

